# 5wt reel suggestions



## Troutchaser (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone have any suggestions for a reliable 5 wt trout/smallmouth reel? no partaicular price range


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a Ross CLA on my 5wt and love it. It's a great reel but on the pricey side.

To be honest, for trout and your average smallmouth there is no need to get a high end reel. Most of the time your drag won't really be needed, but still get a decent one just in case you do hook into that monster brown(or carp, or bass) and it makes a big run for it. With that said for a time beeing I did have a cheapo $25 Cabela's reel on my 6wt and have landed a bunch of steelhead and carp with it, though I'd rather be safe than sorry. Any reel from a reputable brand in the $50 to $200 range should do, no need to go higher unless money isn't an issue and you feel like spending top dollar for a reel.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Fishinnick is spot on. There are many nice reels out there, especially in the 5/6 weight range that will do a great job. Do you want click / pawl or drag? Will you EVER be using it in salt water? Do you want large arbor or standard arbor? Do you prefer US made or do you not care about country or origin? Is there a color preference? ( I know, sounds cheesy, but aesthetics are pretty important to most people ). What rod will you be putting this on?
[/COLOR] 
*IF* you're looking to spend in the $150 range, I would make this recommendation - it is NOT my sale - but it is a US made Bauer JM1 reel for under $160.00. Lifetime warranty, rulon / cork drag, INCREDIBLY smooth, and will last just that - a lifetime. There is also a solid black on for sale on there too...


----------



## puffpuffcast (Jan 7, 2012)

Cabelas rls. Nice quality. Milled aluminum. Descent drag.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

never had problems with my orvis battenkill, had it for around 8 years i think. as fishinnick said you won't probably get pulled into the drag a lot, but when i have with some nifty carp mine has performed just fine.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

pretty cheap too, that was my selling point. wasn't exactly rolling in the money as a teenager ha


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I also agree with the above opinions, I wouldn't go overboard on a reel for a 5wt to use on smallies. The reel will mostly be for line storage only. I have an old Orvis Battenkill on my 5wt, it was maybe $50-60 when I bought it. It's actually one of the last years those reels were made in England. The guy at the fly shop where I bought it joked with me last year about how it's probably worth more now than when I bought it. He said the guys online look for the older made in England reels.


----------



## Troutchaser (Jan 1, 2013)

i'll try to clear things up a bit. i'd prefer a large arbor disc drag reel


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a feeling you already have an idea of a few models you are interested given your choice of a large arbor disc drag reel. There are a lot of reliable reels and I agree with others that you do not need a reel that will stop a freight train for trout or even small mouth bass. But want and need are two different things.  Obviously, $ will be the major limitation for most people. You can go with the big $ names like Abel, Nautilaus, Tibor, Hardy or Charlton. Other options are Orvis, Ross, Galvin, Bauer, Redington, and Sage. There are also other vintage options that can be found on ebay like Pfluegger medalist, Martin, Youngs, Hardy, etc. So you can see you have quite a bit of options.

Another question is do you like a traditional look or more of the modern styling?

I like simple and getting back to the basic joy of fishing. Click and Pawl !!!!


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Duplicate entry.


----------



## Troutchaser (Jan 1, 2013)

I have been looking at a couple lately. Those being the lamson litespeed, nautilus fwx, and the galvan torque. I havent really been able to find many reviews on the fwx, but hear a lot of great things about the litespeed and torque( more so with the litespeed) has anyone had any experience with any of these reels


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I have two of the Nautilus FWX reels. The reels are bulletproof and light, and a CRAZY smooth sealed drag. They are also very cool to work with. Nice folks down at Nautilus (Florida). Large arbor, too, if that is what you're looking for, made in USA, and for extra $ custom colors. The standard colors are silver or black. Lifetime warranty. To be honest, probably my favorite sealed drag reel. Very precise drag settings that retain their place.

The only DOWNSIDE is they don't have 200 pounds of drag settings....but even that is adjustable at their factory...just tell them to up the resistance...which ISN'T needed in the 3/4, 5/6, 7/8 range....what they offer is enough. If you are bone fishing, maybe so....but nothing around here.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

In addition to style, do not forget about rod/reel balance. I have not personally felt any of the aforementioned reels but would guess each weigh differently on yor rod. Iput more importance on weight than looks for this wt of rod. Trend seems to be towards lighter reels but I actually like heavier reels for my preferred balance.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Nautilus FWX 5/6: - 3.8 oz

Lamson Lightspeed 2 - 3.7oz
[/COLOR] 
Galvan Torque T5 - 4.8oz

They are all pretty close in weight, factor in backing and flyline, and the weight goes up.

You still haven't mentioned what rod you're putting them on. A longer rod (read that as a bit more tip heavy) can usually balance out a heavier reel. BUT, you need to try them on your specific rod to see if YOU are going to like it, the way it swings in your particular flycast stroke.


----------

